# Formula 1 2014 Season



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Anybody else interested to see what is going to happen this year?

I see Mercedes have had a reasonable testing period and Red Bull have struggled but come back fighting in the last session.

Will be interesting to see what the changes do to some of the teams, give them chance to start from a level playing field again.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Gonna be more of an even playing field lets see how it pans out. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Red Bull are in deep trouble. Looks like reliability is poor with the Renault engines too. 

Can see Merc walking it this season.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Red Bull are in deep trouble. Looks like reliability is poor with the Renault engines too.
> 
> Can see Merc walking it this season.


Yeah they really were struggling!

I hope its not a walk away season for one team.

Double points last race of the season also, but does anyone know it they confirm double points for the last 3 races?


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

I work for Lotus F1 Team, and its been pretty much expected for the last 12 months that you would need a Mercedes engine to do any good this year, and that it will be basically and engine fromula series in 2014. The Ferrari looks ok and should get in the mix of the Merc powered cars, but any Renault powered car will struggle, especially in the first few races, as Renault are nowhere near ready. So expect a mixed up grid


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

bluenose62 said:


> I work for Lotus F1 Team, and its been pretty much expected for the last 12 months that you would need a Mercedes engine to do any good this year, and that it will be basically and engine fromula series in 2014. The Ferrari looks ok and should get in the mix of the Merc powered cars, but any Renault powered car will struggle, especially in the first few races, as Renault are nowhere near ready. So expect a mixed up grid


Whats your role buddy?


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking forward to the season start.

I think all the teams will hit trouble with reliability. Mercedes is certainly looking very strong.

It will be very interesting to see how Vettel & Red Bull get on this year. They've had a torrid time in testing and as an outsider looking in it does seem that Newey has pushed the packaging boundaries. 

It needed something to mix up the grid. Looks like we've got it.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Engine ECU, Sensors/electronics and programming are going to be critical this season!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't wait. My money is on Merc/Lotus sharing podiums for first 3 races with RBR on podium by race 4.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Production manager in Aerodynamics


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm switching back to SKY this month so should hopefully have the F1 in HD glory for the start of the season! I think it'll be interesting. Agreed though about Mercedes!


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> I can't wait. My money is on Merc/Lotus sharing podiums for first 3 races with RBR on podium by race 4.


There is no way Lotus will even finish the race, we won't even get out of the first part of qualifying, its going to be a long season for us here in Enstone, I fear.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> I'm switching back to SKY this month so should hopefully have the F1 in HD glory for the start of the season! I think it'll be interesting. Agreed though about Mercedes!


Mercedes should run away with it really, they have been hoovering all the top talent up for the last 18 months in readiness for a title shot this season, I think they have around 600 people now, which is a huge amount of resource coupled with the best engine. It looks like Williams might keep them honest


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Going to be interesting first few races to see which teams are going for the wins ( mainly Mercedes engined cars I'm guessing ) and which teams are trying to just get to the finish and hopefully pick up some points ( Renault engined cars ). Ferrari cars could be near the front come the end of the race as they seem to be doing a seemless down shift on their gearbox which could be an advantage over a race distance.

Booked my British GP ticket a long time ago as I'm looking forward to seeing the new spec cars in action.

Thinking about sky tv but can't get a straight answer of their website about the cost.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

bluenose62 said:


> There is no way Lotus will even finish the race, we won't even get out of the first part of qualifying, its going to be a long season for us here in Enstone, I fear.


Wow - really?

I hope you have a much better season than you fear.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing red bull brought down a peg or two hopefully , already booked up for stowe at Silverstone this year so will get to hear what these engines sound like


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

BrummyPete said:


> Looking forward to seeing red bull brought down a peg or two hopefully , already booked up for stowe at Silverstone this year so will get to hear what these engines sound like


Listen for the cone filters and dump valves:lol:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Until they introduce gravel and forest sections, I'll only have a passing interest in F1.

Love the technology and Jenson Button - a proper racing gent and a superb ambassador for the sport.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Williams and Massa - looking forward to seeing what he can do away from his number 2 role. I'm going on what a client told me end of last year. 

Now retired from F1 but was in the Williams garage 1/5/94 and keeps in touch with the team at all levels.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

It looks like its going to be a really interesting start to the season. As long as they can finish i think it looks quite certain Merc will be at the front with Force India and Williams also looking good. I have a friend who works at Mercedes GP and he says the resources they have is just unreal (He used to work for Jordan as a comparison).


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't wait. It's only 2 weeks now!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Listen for the cone filters and dump valves:lol:


Made me chuckle


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking for a return to form for the mighty Mclaren. After last years disaster it will be interesting to see what can be achieved with the new engines and rookie driver.

There's a fantasy league that a few of us members take part in. I'll get the guy to post up some instructions as to how to some of you guys can join in. Lot of fun to be had!


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> I'm switching back to SKY this month so should hopefully have the F1 in HD glory for the start of the season! I think it'll be interesting. Agreed though about Mercedes!


Check this, I went to upgrade to multi-room the other week & was told I'd lose the F1 channel as F1 is now bundled in the sport package, not the HD subscription, so you now need sports & HD package to get it. As I only watch motorsport, no interest in football or Ping-Pong, I declined the multi-room upgrade/downgrade.

Mind you if your a new/returning customer you will more than likely get offered everything half price for a year, free box, free fitting & all that ant way, thought I'd point it out, I'd hate you to miss the 1st race.

http://helpforum.sky.com/t5/Watchin...ers-receive-F1-channel-for-free/qaq-p/1279164


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

it was really good to see Williams have a decent test in Bahrain. I know its difficult to gauge a teams performance during testing, its hard to ignore that the Williams car was consistantly at (or very near) the top of the timesheets as well as number of laps completed.

It genuinley looks like they have learnt from all the mistakes from last season and have left no stone unturned. I think the catalyst for all this positive change has to be the appointment of Pat Symonds who has made changes to the team in every area.

I carry genuine hope for Williams coming into the new season and it would be amazing to see them back on the podium on a regular basis again. A good British team with decent British Engineering showing everyone how to pick yourself up after falling!

I believe they wil be unveiling their offical car and livery with the Martini being the new title sponsor this Thursday - Can't wait!! Maldanado can keep his Venuzuelan oil money!!

Rich


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this season, lost interest last year with the Redbull road show, but I think should be more interesting this year with the new technology and everyone getting used to it / learning the issues etc - can't wait.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

richtung said:


> it was really good to see Williams have a decent test in Bahrain. I know its difficult to gauge a teams performance during testing, its hard to ignore that the Williams car was consistantly at (or very near) the top of the timesheets as well as number of laps completed.
> 
> It genuinley looks like they have learnt from all the mistakes from last season and have left no stone unturned. I think the catalyst for all this positive change has to be the appointment of Pat Symonds who has made changes to the team in every area.
> 
> ...


Unforunately we picked up Maldando out of neccessity, and he doesn't bring as much cash as people report. And what he brings we will spend on repairing his car when he bins it on regular occasions


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

bluenose62 said:


> Unforunately we picked up Maldando out of neccessity, and he doesn't bring as much cash as people report. And what he brings we will spend on repairing his car when he bins it on ramming other people regular occasions


corrected that for you :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A quick question for those who are on the inside of F1. It is clear the staff work long hours but do any of the teams measure any increase in errors or mistakes against fatigue levels?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Have to agree re Mercedes here, pity they lost / pushed Ross Brawn out tho !!
Wonder IF he will go to Mclaren ??
Who thinks Marussia or perhaps Caterham will score A point or even pointS ?
I know if they do, it'll most likely be down to others misfortune - but !!
I'd also luv to see Williams make a bit of a comeback, podium would be great,
also hope that Mclaren come good, like to see Jenson winning again.
Have to say, surprised at Renault having problems ! considering their dominance over the last few years !!

I've also my ticket, also at Stowe - BrummyPete ! we're at Stowe B, we were at Stowe C last year, great place to be, you see the cars coming down Hanger straight you'll often see a wee bit of a tussle coming into Stowe. - GP 2's are good to watch there btw, they can be a wee bit more aggressive, some good racing.
Looking forward to it, cant wait. 

On another note, I see that the Kaiser Chiefs are playing there on the Thursday, on the main stage of the "E-Zone" I think you have to buy tickets separately tho ! unlike the "after show" grand prix party where everyone can go.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Looking for a return to form for the mighty Mclaren. After last years disaster it will be interesting to see what can be achieved with the new engines and rookie driver.
> 
> There's a fantasy league that a few of us members take part in. I'll get the guy to post up some instructions as to how to some of you guys can join in. Lot of fun to be had!


Thanks Ric - I run a league on www.superbru.com for another forum. If there is enough interest I can set one up just for DW so that the 2 forums don't get mixed up. It doesn't cost anything, it's just for fun.

The league is simple - you predict which driver will get pole, which drivers will finish in the top 10 and who will get the fastest lap. Points are awarded to those to predict closest to the actual result - the more players that are in the league the better the spread of points awarded which makes it more interesting.

Let me know if you are interested and I'll set the wheels in motion.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

chefy said:


> Have to agree re Mercedes here, pity they lost / pushed Ross Brawn out tho !!
> Wonder IF he will go to Mclaren ??
> Who thinks Marussia or perhaps Caterham will score A point or even pointS ?
> I know if they do, it'll most likely be down to others misfortune - but !!
> ...


Lol we are in stowe b too, hopefully it will be nice and hot like last year, think there is 6 of us going this year and looking forward to doing some retail therapy on the Ferrari stand


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking forward to watching what I can this year. Haven't Red Bull had car reliability issues and other 'problems' for the last few years then suddenly come OK when the real season begins!!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

chisai said:


> Looking forward to watching what I can this year. Haven't Red Bull had car reliability issues and other 'problems' for the last few years then suddenly come OK when the real season begins!!!!


From a Hamilton interview I think he also knows this. Time will tell and again it does prove it's not about the drivers, yet more about the car and the setup they have!


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I never read into pre-season testing to much, we will know on the first race day who has what it takes, who is close and who is a mile behind the rest.

It's everywhere that redbull will struggle but come qualifying and race day I bet they are up there.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> Lol we are in stowe b too, hopefully it will be nice and hot like last year, think there is 6 of us going this year and looking forward to doing some retail therapy on the Ferrari stand


It was nice n hot last year eh ! except the Friday - where it rained nearly all day ! we are only 3, are you going all 3 days ? or Sunday only ? I dare say you'll commute, as B'ham not all that far ? or are you staying nearby, we're camping at Woodlands, as we did last year. Graet place to be :thumb: 
I think there's quite more on show this year in the GP Village, as I think its Silverstone 50th GP ? so there are cars from all eras + quite a bit more I think


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

chefy said:


> It was nice n hot last year eh ! except the Friday - where it rained nearly all day ! we are only 3, are you going all 3 days ? or Sunday only ? I dare say you'll commute, as B'ham not all that far ? or are you staying nearby, we're camping at Woodlands, as we did last year. Graet place to be :thumb:
> I think there's quite more on show this year in the GP Village, as I think its Silverstone 50th GP ? so there are cars from all eras + quite a bit more I think


Only got passes for sunday, we will be heading up there about 3 in the morning, with a hearty breakfast stop on the way to keep us going for the long day, would have liked to have gone for the three days but the arrival of our baby boy has stopped any big plans at the moment, would like to eventually go to Monaco or Spain to see the races


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Could be a good year to go to silverstone then!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

That was my hope when I booked my ticket.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> Only got passes for sunday, we will be heading up there about 3 in the morning, with a hearty breakfast stop on the way to keep us going for the long day, would have liked to have gone for the three days but the arrival of our baby boy has stopped any big plans at the moment, would like to eventually go to Monaco or Spain to see the races


Congrats on the baby Pete, I,ve been quite a few times and always had 3 day tickets, although last year was first time we actually attended on the Friday, as that is normally the day we travel down, travelling on Thursday again this year.
Love to go to Monaco too, but the its V V V expensive when you figure in accomodation & travel etc, went to Barcelona almost 4 years ago, was really good, couple of pics,




If you want to go to an "away" G P, Budapest is really really good, 4 of us went there in 2012, it actually cost us £35 p/p LESS to go to Budapest, including return flights from Edinburgh, 4 nights in a 2 bedroom apt bang in the city centre, + 3 day general admission ticket, than it would have cost us to go to Silverstone, heres a couple of pics,




Pic of the 4 quiet ones from Edinburgh ! :lol:, I'm 2nd from right , 2 guys with tops off,(one is my cousin) it was their 1st GP, it was absolutely roastin :thumb:, had a great time, if you go there DONT go general admission, there were empty Grandstand seats, we wanted to upgrade our tickets, but they wouldnt let us unless we paid FULL price ! 
But you get a great view of most of the track from main grandstands as its almost like a bowl.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Williams do well this year as their car now sports one of the coolest names in motorsport.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> A quick question for those who are on the inside of F1. It is clear the staff work long hours but do any of the teams measure any increase in errors or mistakes against fatigue levels?


No they don't, well we certainly don't. They measure how many hours you do and tell you are not doing enough on occasions. Some areas of our team were told it was 60 hours min just after Xmas. There is quite an old fashioned outlook to working hours and quality of life in F1' that's why there are so many divorces.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Jacktdi said:


> I never read into pre-season testing to much, we will know on the first race day who has what it takes, who is close and who is a mile behind the rest.
> 
> It's everywhere that redbull will struggle but come qualifying and race day I bet they are up there.


I really don't think they will be, the engine and it's mapping issues are making it undriveable. We are not expecting a full fix until Race 4 or 5. Race 1 &2 will be painful 3 & 4 might be a bit better.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

If Redbull are late starters then double points for the final race in Abu Dhabi might just play into their hands.


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd be amazed if Mercedes doesn't win this season, really they should run away with it, but as we know in F1 there are some clever people, and they might get reeled in, especially if Renault can get its act together and provide a comparable power plant


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I hope Williams do well this year as their car now sports one of the coolest names in motorsport.


looks good:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Im really looking forward to it. Just from testing it looks more promising in terms of racing.
I want to see more racing, more overtakes, just a bit more to offer in the race. An even playing field if you will. 
Id like to see a brit win the championship, button would be good but im not sure hes up to the task.
Will miss weber, thought he was a good character. Always prefered to watch him over vettel.
I dont believe vettel will get what he wants, I dont think hell cope to well with car thats not perfect but only time shall tell


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

bluenose62 said:


> No they don't, well we certainly don't. They measure how many hours you do and tell you are not doing enough on occasions. Some areas of our team were told it was 60 hours min just after Xmas. There is quite an old fashioned outlook to working hours and quality of life in F1' that's why there are so many divorces.


Thanks. I find this area to be highly fascinating, in many of the engineering led firms they tend to measure everything except for the human element; this is understandable as there is a lot of nonsense in the area of human performance. I did a bit of work many years ago on some groups who did very long hours and whilst some people did not increase the error rates, many did. For most people the quality/standard of work does decrease and in some cases the following days work was often fixing the problems created by yesterdays fatigue.

Apologies to OP for taking this off topic


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> A quick question for those who are on the inside of F1. It is clear the staff work long hours but do any of the teams measure any increase in errors or mistakes against fatigue levels?


I used to work as a chef, and for 5 years I worked for one of the biggest outside/event caterers in the country, I worked "The Circuit" as its known, which is basically going from event to event, we (chefs) would often do in excess of 100 per week, the most I worked in one week was 105 hours, then I think it was about 102/3 the following week !
I worked 3 GP's at Silverstone, + a tyre testing week, (+ various other events there) GP's were always one of the busiest events, we would start at 6am fininsh at 10 or 11pm, last one I worked we did around 25,000 in hospitality & restaurants through-out the circuit !
The area I was in, which was a 4 floor temp - marquee-like structure, held 4500, not too many on the Thurs & ri, but Sat & Sun it was full ! Thats just one area, Breakfast, 4 course lunch, then afternoon tea after the race at 3pm
I ran the top floor where we had 1000 peeps.
My point here is, like lowejackson at Lotus, we in the hospitality industry have NO excuse for errors ! and I was a senior chef, and I was one who enforced this, if you dont like it / cant cope or do it ! then Theres the door !
At these events, people are paying 100's of pounds for there corporate hospitality, and we the staff, have to provide.

Sorry to go a wee bit off topic, (it is Grand Prix related !!) Just thought I'd let you'all know how it is for us.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Well its been a cracker thus far! Hoping Lewis keeps his momentum now but I'd really like to see Rosberg and hamilton go again like Bahrain! However I suspect after Spa this probably won't happen!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If I'm honest , And I will be , I've tried and I've tried this year but it's been boring and it's been rubbish and it's been that way for me for a couple of seasons 

I used to love this sport  maybe i liked it "old school"


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> If I'm honest , And I will be , I've tried and I've tried this year but it's been boring and it's been rubbish and it's been that way for me for a couple of seasons
> 
> I used to love this sport  maybe i liked it "old school"


Really? Have you not seen some of the on track wheel to wheel racing?

At least there are two drivers going for the title, possibly 3 for those who believe the smiler still has a chance which is more than can be said for the last 4 seasons.

I think the battle between Hamilton and Rosberg has made it one of the better championships in recent years.

Also I watched a re-run of the Canada 2008 race. How they have moved on in technology is simply mind blowing. Some of the purists will miss the noise of course, however I do like the sound of turbo pressures increasing and decreasing which is all personal preference.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought it has been a good season and I'm still hoping for more. 

Motorsport isn't a popular topic on here but other forums are buzzing. There has been more interest this year than for a long long time. 

The battle between Hamilton and Rosberg has been great. Maybe overstepped the mark quite a few times, but it creates drama and things to talk about. 

A lot of people after years of attacking Vettel can now gloat in his demise. His teammate is a great driver and a hugely likeable guy. 

F1 has rarely been the close racing that people seem to think happened in the olden days. There was little parity in most eras. There has always been just a few drivers or teams dominating. 

I'm sure if people sat down and watched a full race from 10-15 years ago, it wouldn't match their memories. 

Likewise if you compressed the highlights of this season together, it would look more action packed that previous montages.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I agree - I follow it almost religiously and have been going to a race every year for the past 9, and I think this season has been quite good, and, as others have said some good wheel to wheel racing :thumb: although I dont like the noise - or lack of it !
Japan should be a good race, its a great circuit.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Some reports coming out today saying hamilton signed for McLaren next season. Not sure how true it is mind.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

It's pretty much horse droppings with pinches of well placed sources thrown in.

He'd be mad to do anything right now. Wait for Abu Double and then sort next season. Merc and McLaren will both wait unless Alonso signs sooner than later rather than taking a year out.

2014 so far? Great season all round. More of the same please.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thought Hamilton had a contract until the end of 2015 with Mercedes. As much as I like McLaren they have badly under performed these last few years and I don't see that changing next year even with Honda engines.

2016 though once Honda have had a learning year could be a good time for Hamilton to rejoin McLaren.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just seen a report about teams now starting to talk about enclosed ****pits for the drivers....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

asonda said:


> Just seen a report about teams now starting to talk about enclosed ****pits for the drivers....


Until there is a big crash, fire and the chassis is deformed enough to prevent it being released :wall:.

I'm sure the teams will be very happy to go along with this, will help their aero....and no more F-duct shenanigans (although I guess that was outlawed already).


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

So Rosberg tried to win it on the first lap again. What a ***!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

For me F1 stopped being interesting when Ratzenberger and Senna died.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

For me it was when Murray Walker retired. 
Cooks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cookies said:


> For me it was when Murray Walker retired.
> Cooks


Fair point


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> For me F1 stopped being interesting when Ratzenberger and Senna died.


Oh really? How come?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nanoman said:


> So Rosberg tried to win it on the first lap again. What a ***!


He's realised that on a track which works for his teammate and when said teammate has a good car under him he's got to go for it turn 1, lap 1 or watch him pull away.

Still 3 races including the Double so it's not over just yet but I'm more interested in whether a) the gloves will come off, b) Merc will allow it, c) Woolf's true allegiance will make an appearance and d) if he does do something daft will he get another bollocking?

I jest - I'm sure they'll fight fair to the end


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was a poor mistake by Rosberg. He must feel a bit of a plonker.

It wasn't a good race at all yesterday. There was very little action. 

As discussed and agreed during the race, tyre wear does add something to the races. It does create moves and overtakes. 

Yesterday the tyre wear was so low Rosberg did the full race, minus one lap, using one set of tyres. 

It did mean he didn't really encuonter much of a penalty for his mistake.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the double points in last race will screw Lewis over.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I think the double points in last race will screw Lewis over.


It will be embarrassing for F1 if the championship is decided that way.

A totally bonkers rule.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> I think the double points in last race will screw Lewis over.


Good.
I hope he doesn't win.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Good.
> I hope he doesn't win.


Yeah its probably better that a cheating German wins it....


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Or a smiling Aussie


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Brazil tomorrow. Nico on pole again but I think Lewis if he can stay out of trouble will breeze by again.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Tricky first corner with cold tyres and brakes at the start so who knows what might happen.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Good news for JB this morning at McLaren!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Good news for JB this morning at McLaren!!


About time really.

Disappointed in Ron Dennis for letting it go on so long.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wrong thread but can't find 2015 thread.

Alonso airlifted to hospital after a crash


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks for posting, did not know.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hadn't heard that either, but Google came up with this:

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/feb/22/mclaren-fernando-alonso-crash-f1-testing-barcelona


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

sky sports news reporting he has been given all clear.


----------

